# Anybody shoot Nosler Custom Competition Bullets?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Howdy,

Just about loaded up the last of my 168gr. Sierra Match Kings (.308) and was looking to order more. I do like them but they are getting spendy. I see that Nosler has their handy dandy 250 count bullets for a much better price, around $0.17 per as opposed to $0.25 per for the SMKs. I have shot Nosler's pistol bullets and do like them but have no experience with their rifle bullets.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have shot plenty of them out of a AR for service rifle comp. They worked good for me. I have not shot any of the 30 cal. ones yet. It may be worth a try at any rate.


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I shoot the 168 gr. h.p.b.t. custom comp's. out of my winchester sharpshooter .308 and they are excellent.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Robert
I am unfamiliar with these, so I went to do a little research. I couldn't find out for sure, but these are made strictly for punching paper, correct?

Found this short video clip on them, kind of interesting - http://www.nosler.com/videos/custom competition.mov


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Robert,

I haven't tried the nosler J4 but just from the BC of the bullet the smk that you have will have a bit less frictional force. The Lapua trumps them all, but you'll have to shoot them to see what works for you.

Nosler Comp J4 
155g BC .323 
168g BC .447

Sierra SMK
155g BC .450
168g BC .462

lapua scenar
155g BC .508
167g BC .470

If cost is what you're looking for then the Nosler will suit the purpose just fine. If accuracy is what you strive, then money shouldn't be an issue, try them all.  I had wondered about the Noslers for a while whe i was shooting the 168g SMK, the J4 jacket looks pretty nice, but then I went with the lapua and wow are they nice. I've been shooting the 155's ever since. They stay supersonic past 1000yds. @ 2900fps. They do a great job on coyote also. What type of range are you firing those 168g SMK? and at what?
xdeano


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

XDeano,

Thanks for your reply. I was mainly concerned about the cost, as far as the J4 vs. the SMK etc. I figured if I could get "close enough" to the performance that I have seen in the SMKs with the J4s, then they would be just fine.

They do make them in a 155 as well. I really doesn't take long to burn through 100 SMKs and at $24 a per 100 that adds up. The J4s run about $44 per 250, that is what caught my eye.

I may get a box of 155s and 168s.

They will be used for punching paper at my gun club, where the longest range is 300 yards. If I get out to the flat eastern part of NC then I will used them at longer ranges.

Robert


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

pm sent.

Yeah i know how fast a 100 rounds can be burned up, and a budget can be maximized by buying cheaper bullets. I still would stick with the Sierra or the J4 in 168 for anything within 700yds. the 168g was ment for punching paper at 600yds. I've tried going heavier and at closer range wasn't happy with the group size but i noticed at longer range they came together well (175g smk). 168 smk did well at 0-700 yards. The Lapua group good at all ranges through my gun too, so i decided to spend an extra buck or two and get the real deal and an extended range 1000+yds.

I'm on a budget like you too. I tend to do a lot of dry firing out the window at home. It may sound stupid, but the dry firing helps with a lot of things, (flinch, feel, and position among others), making the real shots count.

I guess just get a box of each and try to find a good combo and stick with it, once you get a bullet/powder combo going. stop. You'll waste a lot of money trying out different bullets. This is another reason why i went with the lapua. Unless you just have to know, then go for it.  I figured i had the rest of my life to play, and find money to do it with, that right now i wanted something that preformed.

xdeano


----------

